# worms in your soil?



## 303053 (Nov 2, 2008)

Do any of you guys use worms to airrate the soil? I heard they help but I wasnt sure...So if you have any info on the topic thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2008)

earth worms are great for plant. The airiate and the castings(****)is super beneficial...BUT they do not do well in container gardens. (pots).. IME


----------



## 303053 (Nov 2, 2008)

So would it even be worth it for me to add them if im growing indoor....about one gallon pots.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 2, 2008)

if your growing with an hps light, the worms will fry on top. they'll burrow to the bottom of container quickly searching for dark, and exit your drain holes. and then they will fry.
perlite, and, or vermiculite are the preferred medium additives that provide sufficient drainage...bb...


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2008)

I suppose there will be varied opinions on that 3030', but "IMO" probably not


----------



## lyfr (Nov 2, 2008)

I use worms...but in used soil.  I put all my old soil in compost can with coffee grounds ETC. + worms.  Use it on outdoor in spring. I wouldn't use them indoors JMO


----------



## spacecake (Nov 2, 2008)

Hick Is that a home made hat  I think you might start a trend


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2008)

spacecake said:
			
		

> Hick Is that a home made hat  I think you might start a trend


... I hope so!.. it protects me from the mind control "beams" that the OWO is permeating us wih...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2008)

I tried last year and found they came out holes in bottom and dried up..and think the Nutes bug them..IMO..I do like them in my old soil as lyfr says..I plan to reuse soil..and keep them in the 55 gallon turn barrel..they do have difrent types worms too..maybe those smaller ones would be better..just my thaughts..I will go smoke my bong now..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah i need that Hat when i go into 1000 watt HPS.protect me head burn..lol.you gots that shower cap under ther?


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Doesnt Fox Farms Soil come with worm castings already in the soil?  I swear I just pulled out a HUGE worm the other day from one of the pots that had FF in it.  Maybe im just trippen. lol 
*


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 2, 2008)

The problem with worms in pots is that they need to eat.  They eat early stage decaying organic matter, and the problem with most soils is the organic material has already been broken down to the point where the worms can't eat it.   So they are not really practical for pots with a living plant as you would need to be constantly adding raw material to the pot to feed them, and you would have to bury it deep in the pot (because of the lights) which is going to have a catastrophic effect on your plant's root system as you continuously do this, so it simply isn't practical.  

However, you can still get the benefit of worm casings in your garden.  I have kept compost worms (red wrigglers) in one of those large plastic storage containers, they reproduce quicky and you basically use them for processing your kitchen compost.  They would turn a banana peel into this rich compost in a matter of 2 or 3 days once you reach equilibrum with the worm population vs your trash input, they were voracious.   I highly recommend it, the castings are an excellent soil additive for mixing in with your maja soil, or sprinkling on top of a growing plant for a little treat   Here is some reading material if you do want to keep composting worms:

hxxp://www.cityfarmer.org/wormcomp61.html


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 2, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> or sprinkling on top of a growing plant for a little treat


 
Whoah, whoah, just read this back and this didn't really come out right, sprinkle on top of the soil of an existing plant, not the plant itself


----------



## jane_doe (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm... Well this is what I know about the worms is they seem to like it in the 5 gallon bucket with my plants. The story is like this, my first plant was found growing in my back yard. I dug it up and put it into a 3 gallon bucket along with some potting soil. Later when I transfered it to the 5gallon I could see big *** earth worms in the soil. I thought it was great for the plants so no worries.  They never left the bucket, they loved it in there.  I would toss my dead leaves in the bucket and kinda cover them a bit. I never had to feed them. And when I was done with the plant I added the worms and old soil to my new plants. The worms are doing good still and show no signs of wanting to leave. This was maybe 8 + months ago and the last time I changed the pots on my new plants there were still worms in there. 

Someone said something on one forums about adding a bit of cornmeal once every 1-2 weeks just take like a stick or whatever and make a hole put some in and they should keep them happy if they are not getting enough food. I have't had this problem.


for lights I use the CFL along with a 70watt HPS that was given to me. Heat isn't a issue just have one fan running in the room and it says nice in there. 

So try it if they stay then great if not then it wont hurt anything just added goodness for the plants  :|


----------

